

Show HN: Vestidd - An online organizer for loved ones with special needs - andyfleming
http://vestidd.com

======
ericcholis
Interesting, my wife works as a physical therapist with special needs
children. I'll have to forward this on to her for some feedback.

~~~
andyfleming
Great! Tell her to feel free to contact us online if she has any feedback or
wants any more information.

